# Operation Massacre??



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you realize that the US troops are about to massacre hundreds of unarmed Iraqi civilians who are acting as human shields to protect their holy shrine in Najaf?? :angry: :angry: That includes a group of 500 young women, again unarmed, and dozens of unarmed children. They are calling them fighters, but I learned from eyewitnesses and inside sources that they are specifically unarmed and peaceful, and just going there to protect their shrine, as human shields. These are a different set of people than Sadr's militia, even if killing off those was justified. It just makes me so sick I hardly know what to do with myself!!! Right now they are getting all the journalists out of Najaf at gunpoint, so that there will be none who will tell. They have done this before in Iraq and Afghanistan, and they did it in Kosovo, where people went as human shields to protect one of their bridges, and the US just bombed the bridge with everyone on it. :angry: :angry: Anyway, I just had to vent, so that I don't crack!!!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

as much as I may be interested to know where that information came, I don't think it matters anymore.

as much as I may be desensitized by all the actions I see everyday by america, israel, and some of the things that have been done by pro-israeli militias in lebanon (including two huge massacres that killed off relatives of some friends of mine), such news will always be shocking, and sickening. I still can't believe humanity can be so much degraded. that there is so much evil, and intentional disrespect of human life still present baffles me.

I have always thought that the further we go in time the worst it gets, I am being proved right by every minute, infact. I have made up my mind not to have any children because I don't want them to see how horrible this world is.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I get the majority of my news from UK news websites (including in this case), because after a long time of comparing stories, I have found them to be more free and honest than the American ones. 88 percent of American news comes to us filtered through the Pentagon to remove any "awkward" information. :angry: 

Anyway, after hearing that the US was about to invade Najaf, I read about an interview of this group of 500 Iraqi young women, who stressed over and over that their mission was a totally peaceful one and that they were unarmed, and smoimply going there to act as human shields to protect their shrine. Then I read that the military threatened them, (and that they were also joined by other peaceful human shields). THen yesterday Allawi's Iraqi police, in cooperation with coalition forces, (Allwai is a former CIA, and a puppet ruler) arrested free Western and free Arab journalists in Najaf and ordered them out gunpoint. They might tell them to leave for their own safety, but during this war when they intimidated them and arrested them and got them out at gunpoint it's always been because they're up to something dirty. Something worse than killing militia. 

In Fallujah a couple months ago, the US military stationed snipers on all the roofs, 24 hours a day, who were given orders to shoot everything that moved. So they did, even during the "ceasefire". Men women and children, anyone who stirred from their houses, even to get food and water. But before they started shooting they first closed down all the hospitals anywhere near. And they shot at ambulances, and killed dozens of ambulance drivers. If that all wasn't bad enough they started going into houses and shooting people who didn't stir from their houses. Then when the Baghdad Shiites gathered a large collection of food and water and medicine for their enemy Fallujan Sunnis, the US drove into their mosque grounds and drove over the food and water and medicines with tanks. :angry: :angry: Can you believe that??? I had do do some research on this before I could believe it, it
' In all at least a thousand civillians were killed, maybe more. That kind of thing just makes my blood boil, and it's looking very much like they're about to repeat it. :angry: :angry:


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I get the majority of my news from UK news websites (including in this case), because after a long time of comparing stories, I have found them to be more free and honest than the American ones. 88 percent of American news comes to us filtered through the Pentagon to remove any "awkward" information. :angry: 

Anyway, after hearing that the US was about to invade Najaf, I read about an interview of this group of 500 Iraqi young women, who stressed over and over that their mission was a totally peaceful one and that they were unarmed, and smoimply going there to act as human shields to protect their shrine. Then I read that the military threatened them, (and that they were also joined by other peaceful human shields). THen yesterday Allawi's Iraqi police, in cooperation with coalition forces, (Allwai is a former CIA, and a puppet ruler) arrested free Western and free Arab journalists in Najaf and ordered them out gunpoint. They might tell them to leave for their own safety, but during this war when they intimidated them and arrested them and got them out at gunpoint it's always been because they're up to something dirty. Something worse than killing militia. 

In Fallujah a couple months ago, the US military stationed snipers on all the roofs, 24 hours a day, who were given orders to shoot everything that moved. So they did, even during the "ceasefire". Men women and children, anyone who stirred from their houses, even to get food and water. But before they started shooting they first closed down all the hospitals anywhere near. And they shot at ambulances, and killed dozens of ambulance drivers. If that all wasn't bad enough they started going into houses and shooting people who didn't stir from their houses. Then when the Baghdad Shiites gathered a large collection of food and water and medicine for their enemy Fallujan Sunnis, the US drove into their mosque grounds and drove over the food and water and medicines with tanks. :angry: :angry: Can you believe that??? I had to do some research on this before I could believe it, it's so sick! In all at least a thousand civillians were killed, maybe more. That kind of thing just makes my blood boil, and it's looking very much like they're about to repeat something similar. :angry: :angry:

I understand what you mean , Oistrach13. This world is just becoming horrible. Particularly the US and Israel though, and the UK and the Palestinians. But I plan to have lots of children, because if I raise them right they can help make the world a better place, if only in their own small ways. If one couple has 8 children, and each of them has eight children, then that couple will have 64 grandchildren, more than 500 great grandchildren, and more than 4000 great great grand children. And that could make a powerful force for good, if they were raised and trained right!!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

you still care about the good of the world.

I don't, basically, I am sick and tired. Although I carry the jordanien nationality, I am a palestinian, my father's village in khalil is site to some of the ugliest massacres ever, hundreds mowed down with machine guns while they were praying in the shrine of abraham, my maternal great grandfather's huge lands (full of orange trees) are now part of tel aviv.

I have basically given up on man kind. my contribution to mankind would be for me to teach chemistry at some university somewhere (someday), and perhaps some research. 

you know, only two days ago I found out that the US's new low-frequency sonar which they plan on deploying in all five oceans will cause all blue and fin whales to go extict, while killing off any other whale or dolphin that comes close. to all you physicists out there, that would be 188 dB, causing brain and inner ear haemorrhage, while the low frequencies interfere with the whale songs messing up reproduction. you can imagine how I felt after reading an article about how the navy managed to squeeze this project through, deceit and lies, I was sick to my stomach.

while whales do not seem so important compared to innocent women and children, they illustrate my point: man is destroying everything beautiful on this earth. I only thank god that I am only here for a very short while.

one last bit of ranting, this may be new information to most of you, but muslims have a short list of minor signs that signal the approach of the day of judgement. its getting very close.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I beg everybody's pardon, it was not my intention to be so depressive, I am just in a bit of a black mood.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

It is my belief that most of the evil that is done in the world comes from people not caring how their actions and choices (or lack thereof) might affect other people, and not feeling responsible for that. Most parents don't teach their children to care enough--sometimes children must simply be made to care, especially when they are young, but especially they need to be taught the importance of caring and sharing and giving, and what happens to thoe aournd us when we do not, and to the world when we do not. Most importantly, they need to see their parents caring and giving, willingly and eagerly, as an example, and including them in it. But another problem is that children spend half their childhoods in the schools system, which teaches them the opposite of caring about others. Especially the peer pressure gives them the view that you have to look out ONLY for yourself, to get by in life. So, we have a whole nation of people looking out for themselves at the expense of others, and not even seeing anything wrong with it, and we have the results of that. I suppose I've written an article on my views. Oh well, no one has to agree!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I do agree, but I don't think the problem is that much about educational systems.

we have a completely different school atmosphere over here, which does not stress selfishness, but we still get problems.

the nasty thing is, our educational system is slowly changing into the western style, while that may lead to some educational benifits perhaps, I am already noticing the changes happening in the student body, with more focus on being "cool", and more focus on girls, even here, a muslim society, we are starting to see girlfriends and boy friends, most of whom do not even claim to love each other, and freely admit that the reason they are going out with each other is physical appearance, and social stature (in school society that is). while others still prefer to act out the puppy love thing. I have to say, I am not happy about it, there is just more growth of superficiality, and much less attention being payed to what really matters. this is a trend that's been going on for a long time now here, every year, people get more shallow, every generation is dumber and less responsible than the one before it. I blame the media, the parents, the government, and all humanity for the state things are in.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

No, if you were to take away the school system it definitely wouldn't solve the problem, though I think it would make things a whole lot better! TV teaches people that they have to have more and more. Parents don't teach their kids to get along within their own family, let alone care about others. I've heard many parents declare that they can't help how their children turn out, but I have seen more than enough evidence myself to dismiss that as an excuse for bad child raising. I know that I will be responsible for how my future children turn out, and that is a serious responsibility, because I will, especially if I have many children, be effecting the generations after me. I have seen homeschoolers of different religions and they seem much more thoughtful, and many of them care a lot more, though it still depends on how their parents trained them. The point I was making was that the atmosphere of Western schools almost always trains children to be selfish, whereas with parents, it depends on the individual ones. Unfortunately, many parents still do badly at teaching their children to care, though from what I've seen it seems to be a lot better than what they get from the schools.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah, this is bad. Problem is that all weve got is a choice between George W Bush and Mr Kelly, one thinks hes a soldier, one thinks hes a cowboy. Weve got a serious problem. Then again, you must be the change you want to see in the world... :mellow: :huh:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *as much as I may be interested to know where that information came, I don't think it matters anymore.*


Me too. 
U saw it once on the news.. okay, it's shocking.
Second time, it's sad.
Third time, it's frustrating.
Fourth time... It's pissing me off... and I just switch chanels.
Fifth, sixth and ... It's disgusting... and I just don't care any more. If that's the way things has to be, so be it. Obviously man has not anything out of our centuries and scores of bloody history.



> *I don't, basically, I am sick and tired.*


Me too. What for? Why care? If they don't bother to do what's right ( in the most tangible common sense), then why should we care?


----------

